# soothing Violin music?



## Wh00p (May 19, 2008)

Love it, specially if you know where to look for..

ill post some good good gooodddddd shit up in anyone wants to mellow out.


----------



## Thebot (May 25, 2008)

listen to masada string trio. not mellow but if you like violin you need to hear them


----------



## ZenMaster (May 25, 2008)

YouTube - Adagio in G Minor (Albinoni)

You might like that.


----------

